# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Cheap Airport Transfer and Excursions

## Dowie Splendid Tours

who is coming to Jamaica & need Airport Transfer and Excursions at reasonable rates?  Feel free to contact me at www.dowiesplendidtoursja.com or call at 1876 553 6961  & you can also send me a email at splendidtaxi@yahoo.com

----------

